# Adobe Premiere 6.0 - Vorschau und Export zu langsam



## tobee (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem das mein Premiere zu lange zum Vorschau erstellen und zum exportieren braucht.
Auf was muss ich da achten oder muss evtl. eine besseren Abreitsspeicher kaufen (z.Z. hab ich 512mb ddr).
Oder gibt es da auch noch andere Tricks.

Tobee


----------



## axn (4. Juni 2006)

Vorschau und Export ergo Rendering betreffen hauptsächlich die CPU.

mfg

axn


----------

